# Wild Turkey Rollups



## Ishi (Aug 27, 2019)

Wild Turkey Rollups
I found this recipe in a magazine last week while in a medical facility that looked very good. 
The timing was perfect cause I was going to slice up some freshly cured and heavily peppered Bacon.








 Easy to make and very good.... so good in fact I’m going to make it again tomorrow night. 
Recipe and ingredients used. 













The two hour soak in the marinade was adequate 






All wrapped with a jalapeño and bacon and ready for the grill







Sliced potatoes with EVO , garlic and Cheyenne pepper wrapped in foil and also ready to cook on the grill with the Rollups 






The main event!!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2019)

Now THAT was a mouthwatering post. Dang I'm hungry! LIKE!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Holy Moly! That looks good!


----------



## muskyjunky (Aug 27, 2019)

Awesome . I love my wild Ohio gobblers . Great eats . Good job on that . I’m sure pics don’t do it justice on how good it actually came out . Wild turkey doesn’t get the love it deserves sometimes IMO .


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2019)

I, Great looking meal and an awesome way to do turkey.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Those rollups look a whole lot better then the fruit ones they advertise on the tele. Nicely done Ishi.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn man that looks great! Ive got some turkey breasts was going to smoke this weekend might have to hold one out and do this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigW. (Aug 28, 2019)

That would probably work with many types of game bird.  I hope to have some Dove Poppers (similar to above) this weekend.  May try pheasant etc this fall.  Thx


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Outstanding!!
Those look Mighty Tasty from My House!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks fantastic ! I used to do something like that with duck breast. Try using the throw away bamboo skewers , It's easier to turn them on a hot grill.


----------

